# protection dogs



## Insanelypitbulls (Mar 24, 2007)

I have done research on protection dogs. My wife is scared of 2 of her ex boyfriends and the cops around here suck. We don't live that far from them about 20 miles and she is scared that when i am at work one day she would be outside with the kids and they would show up. they both beat her in there relationship and she is scared that they will do it again. I was wondering what u all that about protection dogs. I would get an american bulldog they are better to train.and i would have that dog professionaly trained. Please let me know what u all think. Thank u Concerned Husband.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

whats to think about,get r done.....
and socialize,socialize,socialize,abs are no joke.
i mean who in there right mind would cross this,hehe...


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i would just carry a gun on me but then again thats just me


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I guess I'm with Wayne. Those are some bad a$$ dogs what it attacked the wrong person then what would you do?


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I would go with a gun myself cause yeah my Alexis is very people aggressive when it comes to me but if something was to happen to her protecting me I would feel bad Although I am glad she is a good protection dog.:roll:


----------



## Insanelypitbulls (Mar 24, 2007)

a gun sounds good but three prolbems am no longer allowed to have guns my wife hates guns and if something happened i would be at work so a gun would be pointless. the only thing that i worry about is it attacking the wrong person. but i was told if he is trained right that he will be fine with the family and know when one of us is in trouble. which i believe because dogs are smart.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

sounds like a GSD would be a good dog for the job


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

cane76 said:


> whats to think about,get r done.....
> and socialize,socialize,socialize,abs are no joke.
> i mean who in there right mind would cross this,hehe...


thats an AB? are we talking american bulldog or american bully?


----------



## Insanelypitbulls (Mar 24, 2007)

american bulldog is what i am working with i just bought a male at 4 months old his parents are both the scott bloodline which is the working dog line of the american bulldog they were used for protecting farms way back when. i got a good deal on him and he has ukc papers for 300 dollars which is worth it to me


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

its just that pic dosnt really look like an american bulldog to me thats why i asked i thought i tlooked more bully.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

your right that isnt a ab,but this is...








this is my neibors dog mugsy and only a fool would cross him,just because he is huge and super scary looking,intimidation is important in a pp dog,hes also the worlds largest ab at 170 pounds....


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

danm he's big:angel:


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

cane76 said:


> your right that isnt a ab,but this is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Sh*t! LOL.


----------



## evan_pitbull (Nov 7, 2006)

having the dog trained is cool and all but what about maintaining the level of training, and all the things that come with having a big dog. Having a dog doesnt always solve problems but still a cool idea.. just something to think about.


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

Beautiful dog, I'd hate to clean up after him. LOL


----------



## Insanelypitbulls (Mar 24, 2007)

first of all thats a big dog i wounldnt mind having one of his pups. and second i know how to train a dog in protection and bitework but i perfer to let a pro help me since he will be around my family and i will help the guy train him and be there when he trains him so i will learn what i need to and all this training is free because this guy loves american bulldogs he owns a kennel and his first male is a ukc champion show dog at 125lbs he is a beast.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

sw_df27 said:


> danm he's big:angel:


so is the dog lol... im sorry i had to


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

wheezie said:


> so is the dog lol... im sorry i had to


Hey, somebody had to!


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

you guys are too much! lol funny though:angel:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

My first thought.... Damn I would want to cross either of them!

Wayne you crack me up.lol


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm sorry about your wife, that is a tough situation. I would recommend an aerosole defense spray (brand name Mace). 

Question for the group: what is the best breed for a guard dog?


----------



## BlueDavis (Jul 29, 2006)

I dont know much about the pitbull as far as a guard dog i do know the dog being your itself will protect your wife without an ounce of training just by instinct atleast i know mine would..I know they aren't naturally aggressive as that was bred out of them year and years ago but they do know when your in danger...I was thinkin of getting my dog a bit of protection training while she was getting the obediance just so that I could be in the class and learn how to do it myself so that it is more efficient but i decided against it just for that fact. A dog will protect you and when showing distress or fear it is a gaurantee!


----------



## BlueDavis (Jul 29, 2006)

O i kind of got off the whole point...my father actually had his ab trained and they really are a smart dog and very quick learners..however like was said before you must socialize constantly but then again not constantly..don't be surprised if one day a friend that has been around your dog before just busts into your house and he/she doesn't do much..it's kind of complicated but thats just my 2 cents on the subject but i'm no expert in either just know from experience


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Judy said:


> I'm sorry about your wife, that is a tough situation. I would recommend an aerosole defense spray (brand name Mace).
> 
> Question for the group: what is the best breed for a guard dog?


bandogge,its one of the strongest breeds in the world and is highly trainable,also has a natural distaste for stange people,jmo....


----------



## evan_pitbull (Nov 7, 2006)

I agree with Cane although the ab age great dogs the bandogge is quite amazing


----------



## BlueDavis (Jul 29, 2006)

This is something off topic but what is the website for adba registration...or ukc because i need to know if there is a way to get my puppies papers?


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

BlueDavis said:


> This is something off topic but what is the website for adba registration...or ukc because i need to know if there is a way to get my puppies papers?


www.ukcdogs.com
www.adbadogs.com


----------



## BlueDavis (Jul 29, 2006)

alright thanks...lol back to topic


----------



## BossHog (Apr 15, 2007)

why dont you just kick both the a$$ and tell them to stay away from your family my opinion. But like the folks said you dog will sense the fear and do its job.


----------



## Insanelypitbulls (Mar 24, 2007)

because boss they both like to call the cops already did that and they stay clear of me but they know i go to work and thats when i am worried and if i kick there a$$ again the cops will arrest me again and i am already a convicted felon so they dont like me hey i posted pics in a new thread of my new boy at four months that is going to be my protection dog thanks everyone for the feed back


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

evan_pitbull said:


> I agree with Cane although the ab age great dogs the bandogge is quite amazing


check out this kennel,the best bandog blood in the world...
http://www.bandog.gr/
also check out the videos and gun shot pp training,pretty friggen crazy if you ask me.....


----------



## Insanelypitbulls (Mar 24, 2007)

now thats drive in a dog what are his bloodlines any idea


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

those dogs are both thunderdoom and working class kennel bandogges....


----------



## gsd (May 17, 2007)

Should of went with a GSD. Smart,strong & big :cheers:


----------

